# probleme film



## vik75 (3 Septembre 2011)

onjour,

voila j'ai un IPAD 2 et je pense avoir un petit problème avec les tous films lorsque je les visionne sur IPAD via l'appli video ou avec oplayer HD lite...

lorsque  je regarde le film en paysage et en mode je dirai 16/9 ( je sais pas le vrai nom), c'est à dire le  film en largeur et avec les 2 bandes noires au dessous et en  dessus,j'ai naturellement toute la scène....or lorsque je veux regarder  le film avec l'image qui est sur tout l'ecran en appuyant sur le bouton ou en tapotant l'écran ,la scène du film va  être coupé sur les coté faisant disparaitre des éléments .
serait il possible d'éviter ce rognage ? un rognage que je n'ai pas sur mon ordi portable PC car par exemple VLC ne me rogne pas la video lorsque je le met en mode fenetre , l'image sera la même que si je met VLC en grand ecran...

bref je sais pas si je m'exprime bien..

si vous connaissez une solution je suis preneur car c'est assez penible 

merci


----------



## drs (3 Septembre 2011)

le ratio du 16/9 est de 1,77. L'écran de l'ipad fait 20x15cm, donc le ratio est de 1,33 (autrement dit, comme du 4/3). 
Donc non, pas possible de ne pas rogner les cotés si tu supprimes les bandes noires. Et si tu arrives à le faire avec un soft (dont j'ignore l'existence), les proportions ne seront pas conservées.


----------



## arbaot (3 Septembre 2011)

ratio originaux;







recadré (pan & scan)


----------



## vik75 (3 Septembre 2011)

je crois que je me suis mal exprimé.....j'essayerai de faire des photos du phenomène car je pige rien aux réponses...

mes fichiers ne sont pas en 16/9 ( erreur de voc de ma part), ce sont des fichiers AVI de film tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal que je DL....lorsque je les lis avec une app comme oplayer lite en mettant l'ipad en paysage, l'image  se met dans toute la longueur avec deux bandes noirs, c'est nickel.....par contre lorsque je tapote sur l'image,les deux bandes noires disparaissent et le film se met sur toute la dalle, l'image se " recroqueville tout en s'agrandissant et se rogne....
comment donc arreter ce  truc car par exemple sur PC, lorsque j'aggrandis en pleine écran ou rapetisse la fenetre  de VLC, je vois la strictement dans les deux cas la même image...je veux ce meme truc sur mon ipad

vu le faible taux de réponse, je crois qu'il me reste à essayer tous les reglages possible des softs ou au pire acheter des films sur itunes car ils doivent être bien configurer car vraiment mes  fichiers de films sont vraiment tout ce qu'il y a de plus banals.....


----------



## drs (3 Septembre 2011)

en fait je ne comprends pas trop ton probleme, car ce comportement est normal sur l'ipad, comme sur l'iphone.
Si tu agrandis, tu effectue un zoom sur l'image, donc les bandes noires disparaissent, mais les cotés sont rognés.


----------



## dimix1973 (3 Septembre 2011)

c'est exact.
tu n'as pas des masses de possibilité.
si tu veux voir le film en entier... tu le laisses comme il est.. et ce quelque soit le soft pour visualiser.
si tu veux moins de bande noire, cela va boomer et donc tu perdra les cotes...
perso : touche a rien... c'est pas un problème...


----------



## vik75 (4 Septembre 2011)

ok bon, je vais arreter là...mais je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi on ne peut pas faire la même chose sur IPAD que sur le PC, sur PC lorsque je lis un film en pleine ecran, l'image se réadapte très bien lorsque je met la fenetre en plus petite...vlc ne va rien me rogner...pourquoi l'ipad et les softs ne font pas une telle fonction si basique

vraimet bizarre que l'image ne s'adapte pas à la taille de l'IPAD car bon sur certain film lorsque je zoom rien n'est rogné....bref, ca me fait vraiment ch....ne pas profiter correctement du grand ecran de l'ipad.........


----------



## vik75 (4 Septembre 2011)

dernière question, à quels dimension je dois DL mes films pour avoir le film dans de bonnes conditions sur la dalle entiere sans rognage etc...je ne veux pas la totalité de la dalle mais presque, j'en ai marre d'avoir ce bandeau ridicule pour un ecran aussi grand

 voilà une dimension de film qui est convenable pour moi car la presque totalité de la dalle est utilisé sans rognure sans rien....j'ai DL le film dans ce format

bref ma question , quels reglages dans les softs dois je mettre pour que tous mes films puissent etre pareil que la photo que j'ai prise
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/image2ll.jpg/

enfin voici des photos des exemples que je faisais avec VLC..
là je regarde un film en pleine ecran sur ecran d'ordi.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/img5432i.jpg/

et maintenant je rapetisse la fenetre de VLC,http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/img5433y.jpg/

vous pouvez constaster que dans les deux cas, l'image est la même que j'agrandisse ou que je raccourcisse, VLC adapte l'image dans sa fenetre ..pourquoi je n'arrive pas à faire cela sur un ipad,, mystère....

si qq connait une dimension de film ( peut etre si je rip un blu ray ?) qui prenne toute la dalle sans rognure, je suis preneur...1024x576 comme cette image http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/image2ll.jpg/ passe plutot pas mal mais je suis qu'il y a mieux


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Septembre 2011)

Tu m'a fait beaucoup rire en comparant tout et n'importe quoi... Merci!

J'ai comme l'impression que tu n'as pas la logique scientifique, je me trompe?

J'explique: tout film qui ne sera pas aux proportions exacte de L'ipad aura un rognage... L'écran ayant un format "bâtard", à moins de modifier le format de ton film à l'encodage (donc de le pré-rogner), pas de solution.... Et Perso je préfère avoir le choix à la lecteur plutôt qu'à l'encodage...

Ca sera pareil quelque soit l'écran...

Quand tu modifie la taille de ton. Lecteurvlc,les proportions sont conservées.... Mais passe ton film en plein écran, comme sur L'ipad, et tu auras systématiquement des bandes noires si ton écran n'est pas aux proportions du film... Rien à voir avec l'ipad mais avec l géométrie de base...


----------



## vik75 (4 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'explique: tout film qui ne sera pas aux proportions exacte de L'ipad aura un rognage....




alors c'est quoi cette put...de proportion exact ? en plus clair je réencode mes films dans quelles proportions ????

et pkoi donc les proportions ne sont sont pas conservé comme mon exemple photo VLC ????? c'est cà en fait que je veux car aucun player ne le fait
dommage que l'appli VLC soit out..


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Septembre 2011)

Y a rien a faire, cette discussion est soit un troll, soit alimenté par quelqu'un sans logique aucune... Je vais opter pour la première option, et vais arrêter de nourrir le troll...

Quand à Vlc, je l'utilise sur mon iPad (télécharger avant le retrait). Aucun différence en terme de format... Si, il ne te permet pas de zoomer et donc de cropper l'image, et laisse donc lez bandes noires...


----------



## drs (4 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Y a rien a faire, cette discussion est soit un troll, soit alimenté par quelqu'un sans logique aucune...



Faut pas être si catégorique...peut être qu'on a du mal aussi à être clairs dans nos explications.

J'ai bien vu la 3eme image, et voila l'explication. L'image que tu regardes sur vlc quand tu n'es pas en plein écran a les bonnes proportions, donc pas besoin de bandes noires. C'est pas qu'elles ont été enlevées par vlc, c'est qu'elles sont inutiles dans ce cas.Par contre, en plein écran, les bandes noires sont là.

Ce n'est pas un problème de bandes noires, c'est un problème de proportions. Les films sont en 16/9 ou en 2.35/1, ou en 1.85/1...résultat, selon les écrans, il y aura ou non des bandes noires, si ton écran correspond à la taille du film.

Par exemple, prend une photo en portrait, et amuses toi à lui faire faire une rotation de 90°, de sorte de l'avoir en paysage. Que vas tu retrouver sur les cotés? Bah oui, des bandes noires! 

Encore une fois, l'écran de l'ipad a une proportion de 4/3, donc incompatible avec un film 16/9, 16/10 ou autre en plein écran

Clair ou pas? (je peux pas faire mieux)


----------



## vik75 (4 Septembre 2011)

bon excusez moi mais je suis un noob en informatique et donc je m'exprime mal sur le sujet...pas du tout un troll, juste que je veux utiliser ce très bon appareil au top de ses qualités....
merci de vos explications en tout cas


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

salut
j'espere que c'est plus clair.
en gros, ce n'est pas l'ipad ou VLC...
cela depend a l'origine du format de ton film.
VLC, ton PC, Imac ou Ipad ne va pas réinventer les images.
Donc,  si tu zooms, en conservant le format (comme ton exemple de photo Plein écran et VLC) et bien l'image reste la meme... tu as des bandes noires en haut , ce qui est normal...
si tu ne veux plus les bandes noires en haut, tu dois zoomer et donc, tu perdras des images sur le cote... c'est comme ça pour tous les softs et tous les matériels.
donc, plus tu vas prendre un format cinemascope.... c'est a dire très long pour peu de hauteur... (en général, dans les grande salle de cinema), et bien il aura un format très étroit sur ton ipad pour pouvoir tenir dans toute sa largeur.
sur tu veux plus gros, encoreune fois tu vas perdre des images sur le cote.
si maintenant tu prends un format 16/9, et bien le format sera un peu plus adapté à l'ipad... avec une image plus large en hauteur. (toujours bande noire)
enfin, si tu ne veux pas de bande noire... il faut prendre un film dont le format original est celui de l'ipad.
ou alors une dernière solution... comme sur les Televiseur... le zoom sans perdre d'image... mais la c'est les proportions que tu modifies... en gros, les personnages sont soient ovales soient aplatis..


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (5 Septembre 2011)

Tu veux pas nous faire une photo ou un imprime écran système de ton iPad avec ce phénomène?


----------

